# dx code please



## monalisa (Oct 5, 2009)

does any now if there is a dx code for prophylactic measure for prevention of urinary infection.  Thanks for all your help


----------



## eelmore (Oct 5, 2009)

V07.8 or V07.9 might be approprite. Hope this helps.


----------



## hthompson (Oct 5, 2009)

I personally use V07.39 (Other prophylactic chemotherapy) when someone is given an antibiotic for prevention of infection for anything, ie dental work, UTI.  I guess it would be optional to use V07.8 (Other specified prophylatic measure), but I consider an antibiotic a chemical.  •Chemotherapy, in its most general sense, refers to treatment of disease by chemicals that kill cells, both good and bad, but specifically those of micro-organisms or cancer.*That was from the internet.  This is the reason that  I use it.  In your case, I would also add V13.02 for Personal history of UTI, if that is the reason for the need to use a prophylactic measure for prevention of another UTI.


----------



## monalisa (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for the help


----------

